# 2013er Black Sin sowie ZR Race vorbestellen?



## floctiosus (2. August 2012)

Hallo,

kann man die neuen Modelle schon irgendwo vorbestellen und sich so einen frühestmöglichen Liefertermin (nach Auslieferungsstart) sichern?

Ich habe den Kauf jetzt schon etwas rausgeschoben da ich entweder beim ZR Race 29er oder beim Black Sin 29er zuschlagen werde, allerdings möchte ich das Bike dann nach Vorstellung schnellstmöglich haben!

Ich habe unterschiedliches bzgl. Vorbestellung gehört und frage deshalb jetzt hier nach.

Gibt es eine Info in welchem Zeitraum die beiden genannten Modellgruppen an Kunden ausgeliefert werden? (Ab Mitte September Auslieferung?)

Danke für jede Info...


----------



## cubation (2. August 2012)

Moin, 

also Räder vorbestellen kannst du unter [email protected] . 

Was den Auslieferungszeitraum angeht, kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. August 2012)

Hallo,
das ZR Race 29 wird ab Mitte Oktober verfügbar sein, das Black Sin 29er Ende Dezember/ Anfang Januar. Wenn Du Dir ein Bike sichern willst, dann kannst Du unter [email protected] eine unverbindliche Anfrage stellen.
Viele Grüße!


----------



## thomasf (11. August 2012)

Hallo,

Und das Modell ZR Race 29 "black edition"  auch ab Okt. ????

Danke


----------



## log11 (11. August 2012)

@thomasf,Das würde mich auch interessieren. Scheint ja identisch zum 2012er Modell ausgestattet zu sein bis auf die Reba RL die ja aber seit 2012 fast identisch zu 2012 sein soll.
Das Gewicht des ZR Race 29 7.0 würde mich mal brennend interessieren. Durch die Steckachse hinten wirds vermutlich ein wenig schwerer werden.


----------



## Erbsen888 (11. August 2012)

Hallo
hat von Euch jemand eine Info ob das Black Sin 26 Zoll oder die Race Serie endlich in dem geilem Orange kommt wie es schon letztes Jahr auf der Eurobike stand
Danke


----------



## floctiosus (14. August 2012)

habe gelesen das Black Sin 29er Black-Edition ist schon jetzt ausverkauft (!!).

Dabei war noch nicht einmal offiziell bekannt dass es diese Version gibt, geschweige denn die genaue Ausstattung.

Bezüglich der Auslieferungstermine lese ich auch überall unterschiedliche Angaben, auf Facebook stehen frühere Termine, hier wird von Dezember gesprochen.

Wenn ihr schon die Vorbestellungen laufen lasst, warum werden dann zeitgleich nicht zumindest die offiziellen specs bekanntgegeben?


----------



## Aalex (14. August 2012)

> habe gelesen das Black Sin 29er Black-Edition ist schon jetzt ausverkauft (!!).



schwachsinn!


----------



## XTCBasher (24. August 2012)

Hallo ,

jemand n Plan ob´s ´13 das BS auch noch im guten alten 26" Zustand gibt ?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. August 2012)

Ja, das Black Sin wird in 2013 auch in der 26er Version fahren. Black Sin 6.0 fÃ¼r 1599â¬.


----------



## XTCBasher (24. August 2012)

Vielen Dank !

Noch ne kurze Frage , die für mich SEHR wichtig ist :

In welcher farbkombination wird das 6.0 2013 zu erhalten sein ?
Weiß man das schon ?

Vielen Dank ! 

Ede.: Ok , ich habs ... thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radono (26. August 2012)

Wie sieht es mit der Möglichkeit aus Rahmen respektive Rahmensets zu kaufen (schon mehrmals gefragt, aber leider nie eine Antwort erhalten)? Wäre schön, wenn ihr so eine Option zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## XTCBasher (29. August 2012)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a51909/black-sin-carbon-rahmen.html


----------



## radono (29. August 2012)

Danke, ich habe bereits von Radon eine Antwort erhalten.  

PS: Den Rahmen habe ich bereits gefunden, jedoch ist er mir zu groß


----------



## XTCBasher (29. August 2012)

Mir auch ...


----------



## XTCBasher (10. September 2012)

Noch iweer iwo n Rahmen gesehen ?
Vorzugsweise in M 

^^


----------



## radono (17. September 2012)

Ja, aber leider gebraucht bei ebay. Wäre schön, wenn Radon 2013 den Einzelkauf von Rahmen bzw. Rahmensets anbietet (online), wie das z.B. bei Canyon der Fall ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XTCBasher (17. September 2012)

Das Problem ist aber das der ´13er Rahmen ... nun ja ... mein Geschmack ist´s nicht .. 

Gebraucht geht nicht ... nicht bei Carbon ...


----------



## radono (18. September 2012)

Mich stört es das Radon a) nur noch 29er anbietet (zumindest die besser ausgestatteten Räder) und b) bei dem Design (Farben) dieses Jahr einen ziemlichen Bockmist gemacht hat.

Die Black-Edition sieht sehr schön aus!


----------



## XTCBasher (18. September 2012)

radono schrieb:


> ... bei dem Design (Farben) dieses Jahr einen ziemlichen Bockmist gemacht hat.




/signed


----------



## log11 (19. September 2012)

Ja die Farben sind wirklich sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Auch für mich ist das nix. Man sieht sich an dem grün und blau sicher schnell satt und "zeitlos" ist auch was anderes.
Aber ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.
Kann es sein daß das ZR Race 29" 7.0 noch fehlt auf der Radon Page? Genau das finde ich recht interessant mit Steckachsen und brauchbaren LRS.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. September 2012)

Hi log11,
ja, das 7.0 fehlt noch. Ebenso wie das 10.0. Sobald wir die Fotoräder zur Verfügung haben, können wir die Bikes online stellen. @xtc Basher: Das Black Sin 6.0 kommt in der Variante black/lime/blue. Auch hier gilt das oben genannte.
Viele Grüße
Radon Bikes


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. September 2012)

@radono und alle anderen: Rahmen/Rahmensets wird es vom Black Sin 29er und vom Spire geben. Diese werden sowohl im Laden als auch im Online Shop angeboten.


----------



## radono (19. September 2012)

Danke für diese positive Nachricht. 

Ich bitte Euch, haltet inne und kehrt zum schlichten und eleganten Design zurück und werdet dem Namen Black Sin gerecht.


----------



## XTCBasher (19. September 2012)

radono schrieb:


> Danke für diese positive Nachricht.
> 
> Ich bitte Euch, haltet inne und kehrt zum schlichten und eleganten Design zurück und werdet dem Namen Black Sin gerecht.



/signed


----------



## Kenbarrow (20. September 2012)

radono schrieb:


> Mich stört es das Radon a) nur noch 29er anbietet (zumindest die besser ausgestatteten Räder) und b) bei dem Design (Farben) dieses Jahr einen ziemlichen Bockmist gemacht hat.
> 
> Die Black-Edition sieht sehr schön aus!


Zu Punkt a) : das ist ungefähr so, als würdest du dich darüber beklagen, dass man beim Duschen nass wird. Bei anderen Herstellen ist das Verhältnis 26 zu 29 z.T. noch krasser...


----------



## montecristo (18. November 2012)

hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier  und hätte da gleich mal ein paar Fragen zum Black Sin 6.0 2013 26er. 

würde mir gerne das Bike im Januar zulegen. Habe etwas bedenken bezüglich meines Körpergewichtes. Bin Handwerker und bringe 92 Kilo auf die Waage. Ist der Rahmen für meine Gewichtsklasse, von Radon noch abgesegnet ? 

Werden die Bikes schon ausgeliefert ? habe bisher noch keine Infos von Käufern im www endecken können .

Sitz sozusagen auf Kohlen  wäre schön wenn hier jemand paar Infos für mich hätte.

liebe Grüsse 
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. November 2012)

Hallo Achim,
das Bike kannst Du mit 92kg noch fahren. Es ist bis 115kg Systemgewicht (Fahrrad+Fahrer) ausgelegt.


----------



## montecristo (19. November 2012)

super  vielen dank für deine Info, bin total verknallt in das Black Sin.


----------



## jojo456 (21. November 2012)

Habe gerade auf Facebook gelesen, dass im Herbst 2013 eine überarbeitete Version des Black Sin in Black Edition mit "high end" equiptment rauskommt.
Warum wird nächstes Jahr wieder auf 26er gesetzt? Hype vorbei?


> Das 26er kommt erst im Herbst 2013 überarbeitet wieder. Midrange gibts nicht


----------



## Aalex (22. November 2012)

da steht doch nur, dass das blacksin erst ende 2013 wieder überarbeitet wird

da steht nichts von 29er wird nicht mehr gebaut


----------



## effendi1 (27. November 2012)

war eben mal auf der Radon-Seite, um mir die Bikes 2013 anzuschauen.
Mittlerweile bereue ich es, nicht noch ein 2012er Modell gekauft zu haben.
Die ZR-Race 2013 schauen schon extrem unsportlich aus oder liegt das lediglich am steileren Vorbau?
Und  die Farbegebung erst 

Wie sagten Badesalz schon treffend: grün und blau schmückt die Sau


----------



## floctiosus (8. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

wollte hier mal festhalten dass ich von meiner Vorbestellung nie wieder etwas gehört habe. 

Keine Email zum Verkaufsstart, keine Benachrichtigung.

Radon schert sich anscheinend nach der marketingwirksamen Vorbestellungsaktion nicht mehr um die Vorbestellungen.


----------



## andreas696 (2. Januar 2013)

Black Sin 29er 9.0 war die ganze Zeit ab KW2, jetzt KW4....
Soll ich für Saison 2014 planen??


----------



## filiale (2. Januar 2013)

Es ist bekannt dass eine Vorbestellung bei Radon nichts bringt. Die ist sinnlos für den Käufer, aber wichtig für Radon bzgl. der geplanten Stückzahlen. Daher sagt Radon immer wieder mal, man möge doch "vorbestellen". Wenn Du Pech hast und wartest zu lange, bringt Dir auch Deine Vorbestellung nichts, hier gilt das Motto: Wer im Shop zuerst bestellt, wird auch zuerst bedient.


----------



## jojo456 (5. Januar 2013)

Mich hat Radon zu lange warten lassen... habe nun bei Canyon bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floctiosus (5. Januar 2013)

vom Kundenservice bin ich wirklich schwer enttäuscht und habe auch keine Lust mehr dort noch etwas zu kaufen


----------



## gisbi7 (13. Januar 2013)

warten lohnt sich


----------

